# Ever have one of those days...?



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

From the get-go my hour in the shop was bad.. first I managed to slice my hand open on the grill of a fan… I was trying to pull a wedge from my bench…

I then fell from the ladder, which resulted in me landing on an electrical fitting that was laying upward on the table… that hurt…

Following that I decided to plane some boards… first board through… it jams… resulting in me having to quickly push it through for fear of kickback ripping my foot off(I had it on the floor, since I nearly gave myself a hernia trying to lift it onto the table last time..)

The rest of that went by… I then decided to bandsaw a piece of lumber to act as a makeshift file, so I could smooth an edge of a board that I had planed, that was going to be used as a fence…but was a tad sharp.. 10 seconds in.. a piece of wood pops off, just missing me by a hair… scary because the last time I did that, I got it in my eye, resulting in a mildly scratched cornea…(I dont wear safety glasses, since I dont have a comfortable pair..)

Anyone else ever have Murphy's Law apply to them…?


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

Time to turn off the tools and go have a beer on the deck and call it a day


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

Thats why I stopped… I would love a beer… but alas I am 6 years too young… screw it.. make it a shot of tiquella.. its been a long day..


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

You must have been a very bad boy to receive punishment like that 
Go make peace with your parents and try again tomorrow, and PLEASE find yourself some eye protection that is comfortable. Learn from these experiences - good luck.


----------



## lwllms (Jun 1, 2009)

I'll trade you days, that's all I can say. Fortunately my day had nothing to do with safety other than I avoided machines because of my frame of mind.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Tomorrow morning, first thing, go to the Borg and buy a pair of safety glasses.


----------



## NeilD (Sep 7, 2010)

MedicKen is right! The last time I had a day like that, I stuck my hand in the bandsaw and laid open about three inches of the skin from the knuckle to the wrist. An excellent PA with yeoman stitching skills saved the skin but not all the nerves. 
My shop now has mandetory eye protection and the equipment and lights get turned off with the very first Oooops! Anyone who gets to the second Oooops is playing Russian Roulette with their health. I still have all ten digits and good (well, relatively) eyesight. Besides, who wants to be the one to give all the pros here a chance to say "We told ya so"?
Good luck, tenderfoot, but be safe.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

What color of glass eye should I order for ya? Sorry but that's a lousy excuse.  Get ya a pair you can live with and then show us what you can really make.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Yup, been there done that. Time to go to the house and watch a movie. Damn the VCR just ate my tape jamming the VCR. Time to take a nap nothing happens in bed.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Tomorrow morning, first thing, go to the Borg and buy a pair of safety glasses.
and he doesnt mean welding goggles . LOLAlistair


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Seriously … All the heros are dead … wear your safety gear! Being as young as you are there is no better time to get started on safety than right now so that you can get into the habit of wearing glasses, hearing protection, and respirators. Im not that much older than you are (30) and i too once had the superman syndrome. It took about 5 triips to the hospital ranging from stitches, to broken fingers, to fiberglass in my eyes to realize that i have to protect myself. Ohh and if you dont have the means to get to the BORG and buy some glasses send me a message ill put some in the mail.

And when you do find yourself in one of those days where nothing goes right, shut it down, at least there will be a tomorrow.


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

I did finally call it quits, since frankly.. I would still like to be able to count to ten…  The teacher will wonder why all of a sudden I can only count to nine… :O

I had my father go to the borg today… got some cheapo $10 anti-scratch anti-fog ones… hopefully they work okay.. the brand is: AOSafety.. any good?

I dont wear hearing protection merely because I ususally work with the garage door open, or outside(circular saw, grinder) because it lessens the noise to a toleratable noise… Now I have cut things with a borrowed chopsaw… and that on the other hand is deafening… hence why when i get one, will come Ear-pro…


----------



## CyBorge (Sep 15, 2009)

After that kind of day, I think I'd stay away from decks as well.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

still should be using hearing protection. It's sad to see an 80 yr old who has lost all their hearing, but that is part of life. It is really sad to see a 30 year old that is already going deaf. That is almost always because of poor choices only a few year earlier. Every little time you skip the hearing protection it has a cumulative effect. Lots of little damage becomes one huge problem real fast.


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

CyBorge… I went and sat in my padded room  No sharp objects allowed…


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Never had one of those day, but I've had a few…lol, I've learn to make a tee time after the sec. close call…stay safe…BC


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Wear your safety glasses!!!! No excuses Murphy.


----------



## Claymation (Sep 9, 2010)

newbiewoodworker: after reading your post, I have to say: STOP! You are an accident waiting to happen. The problem is NOT "its one of those days." The problem is you're not taking time to use common sense! Murphy's Law has little to do with your bad day.

~ pull a wedge from my bench (using too much force)
~ fell from the ladder (setup? leaning?)
~ electrical fitting that was laying upward on the table (messy work shop/area)
~ first board through… it jams (tool set up improperly?) quickly push it through (bad to worse!)
~ a makeshift file (?)
~ trying to lift it onto the table (tool set up!!)
~ I dont wear safety glasses, since I dont have a comfortable pair (This just about knocked me out. As soon as you walk through the shop door, put them on. Wear the uncomfortable ones until you find a different pair. Don't be an IDIOT!)

There are a LOT of people out there with only one eye who acted exactly as you are. Even if you do plan on winning a multi-million dollar suit against Ryobi, you won't have any fun with the money if you can't see what your buying. You sound young… PLEASE take the advise of an elder! SLOW down! Work smarter.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

We all have bad days. There are good fitting safety glasses out there. They might cost a little more but it is a must to protect your eyes. I still think they are cheaper than a red tipped white cane.

God Bless
tom


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

I ended up getting safety glasses, and using them librally when I cut something… I dont feel them needed for driving screws, or nails, but as soon as I start up a saw, they go on…


----------



## Claymation (Sep 9, 2010)

newbiewoodworker: Again, you couldn't be more wrong. I've been banging nails for years and I can absolutely guarantee you that one day when you're driving 8 penny, coated nails into sub-floor, one of those babies is gonna jump up and catch you right in the face. I guarantee it (in case you missed the first one.) If you're lucky, not the eye, but I've pop myself in the cheek a couple of times and bounced more than one off my safety glasses. I've been driving screws with screw gun and had the head of the screw fracture and send a small chip into my leg which put a small cut on it. If you work with a crew and you don't do it to yourself, one of your workmates will. My closest call came at the hands of a guy using a pneumatic framing gun. He held the gun at too shallow of an angle and when the nail didn't bite it ricocheted across the room grazing my hair. It's the nature if the job. It happens.


----------

